# Lack of substantial reviews this year..



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Shayboarder.com also has some good info usually.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think some of us on here, myself included, have been too busy traveling and boarding to write detailed reviews about it, couple with laziness of course. Having ridden the first Skate Banana, and owned a Lib TRS BTX, as well as a bunch of Bataleons, I guess I should get around to it eventually. Also have the Evo-R & SL-R with NS's RC tech waiting for me to hop on, so that should provide more comparison too.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

?This is a good page lots of video reviews

YouTube - thehouseboardshop's Channel

A lot of reviews on shop pages look fake, with lines that come straight from the companys web page you'd think they try a little harder not to be so obvious.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You nailed why it is I do what I do. There is too much bull shit and fluffy bunny hugger crap out there. Yeah I'm not for everyone but at least it's there as a resource.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

these guys have some decent reviews 2 Plus Day Snowboard Review


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You nailed why it is I do what I do. There is too much bull shit and fluffy bunny hugger crap out there. Yeah I'm not for everyone but at least it's there as a resource.


Yeah, I like the new format too. I haven't seen it until about a week ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you guys like it. We just went live a little while ago. Spread the word and please shoot me any critical feedback about the reviews or the site.


----------

